# Official 4b Hair Type Registry



## DivaD04 (Apr 13, 2008)

I would love to know where my 4b ladies are at! I'm not a 1, 2,3, or 4a nothing if I'd suppose. 
Maybe there are ladies who are looking for advise, compare reggies, growth, and staples for their 4b hair and/or scalp. 

It's easy to register, all you have to do is post as 4b: relaxed, transitioning, texlaxed, natural...etc.

I'm 4b natural


----------



## anon123 (Apr 13, 2008)

That would be me. 4b natural.


----------



## MrsWatson (Apr 13, 2008)

4b relaxed...considering a BC and going natural, tho.


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 13, 2008)

4b relaxed here


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Apr 13, 2008)

4b natural here.


----------



## lady lina (Apr 13, 2008)

4b going natural . . . . .


----------



## Mook's hair (Apr 13, 2008)

4B transitioning 

I've got a fro growing under here.


----------



## Lexib (Apr 13, 2008)

4b relaxed (lost the transistioning battle)


----------



## chenai (Apr 13, 2008)

4b relaxed


----------



## MrsQueeny (Apr 13, 2008)

4b natural checking in. Q


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 13, 2008)

4*b relaxed, amybe transitioning.  I'll see in a couple of months.*


----------



## ajacks (Apr 13, 2008)

4b Relaxed


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 13, 2008)

4b natchal here!


----------



## Katt73 (Apr 13, 2008)

4b relaxed checking in...


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Apr 13, 2008)

4b relaxed


----------



## cheeks87 (Apr 13, 2008)

*waves*
4b relaxed here

my hats off to all you 4b naturals


----------



## MizaniLocs (Apr 13, 2008)

4b relaxed!


----------



## delitefulmane (Apr 13, 2008)

4b natural!!


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 13, 2008)

*4b/cnapp natural *

*Lys*


----------



## Connie (Apr 13, 2008)

To be honest, I'm not sure exactly what type my hair falls under so I'll just describe it.  It's been 20+ years since my hair was natural.  My hair has always been shoulder length and always straightened with a hot comb (pre-relaxed years).  When it rained, my length would shrink into an afro; a VERY TANGLY afro.  For this reason I hated washing my hair not because of the texture but for the fact that it tangles so easily.  When it's not straightened, it's bushy with no shine.

Am I a 4b?  And if so, who here is a 4b with BSL hair who doesn't straighten it?  I'd love to know your secret, because I'm THIS CLOSE to chopping my hair OFF RIGHT AT THE NEW GROWTH and grow back my *real* hair and I'm wondering if it's even possible.  (Yes, I'm having a sick-of-trying-to-figure-out-what-to-do-with-this-hair day.)


----------



## Faith (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm 4b natural.  My back section is 4a but I have to handle my hair like a 4b head since 75% is 4b


----------



## prospurr4 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm 4b texlaxed.


----------



## DreamLife (Apr 13, 2008)

4b relaxed maybe transitioning to texlaxed starting in June/July.


----------



## ekomba (Apr 13, 2008)

4b relaxed


----------



## janeemat (Apr 13, 2008)

4b relaxed.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Apr 13, 2008)

Connie said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure exactly what type my hair falls under so I'll just describe it.  It's been 20+ years since my hair was natural.  My hair has always been shoulder length and always straightened with a hot comb (pre-relaxed years).  When it rained, my length would shrink into an afro; a VERY TANGLY afro.  For this reason I hated washing my hair not because of the texture but for the fact that it tangles so easily.  When it's not straightened, it's bushy with no shine.
> 
> Am I a 4b?  *And if so, who here is a 4b with BSL hair who doesn't straighten it?  I'd love to know your secret, *because I'm THIS CLOSE to chopping my hair OFF RIGHT AT THE NEW GROWTH and grow back my *real* hair and I'm wondering if it's even possible.  (Yes, I'm having a sick-of-trying-to-figure-out-what-to-do-with-this-hair day.)



Im not a 4b but sonce is... here is her fotki for inspiration... hope  she doesnt mind... 

http://www.fotki.com/kemi21


----------



## MsGardner78 (Apr 13, 2008)

4b transitioning here!! (w/o bc)


----------



## Writer100 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm in -- natural 4b most days.  Worst days like a 17z.


----------



## *5+5 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi I'm a 4b relaxed


----------



## miami74 (Apr 13, 2008)

4b relaxed here.  I'm considering transitioning to texlax later on this year.


----------



## aloof one (Apr 13, 2008)

OT: OP, What's on your forehead?lachen:

If we own some 4b hair can we come in too?


----------



## blqhrt (Apr 13, 2008)

4a-z considering relaxing...again!!


----------



## Traycee (Apr 13, 2008)

4b relaxed checking in..........


----------



## Mystic (Apr 13, 2008)

I am a 4a natural.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Apr 13, 2008)

4a/b Natural


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2008)

*Raising hand* I'm a 4a/4b stretcher (possible transitioner. We'll see in a few months).


----------



## ForTheLoveOfHair (Apr 13, 2008)

I think I have 4b, lol. Natural for 4 years and counting.


----------



## Isis (Apr 13, 2008)

4b texlaxed.


----------



## Cien (Apr 13, 2008)

4b texlaxed~


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 14, 2008)

4B (with small patches of 4A sprinkled throughout) over here!


----------



## Barbara (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm 4a/b, but I get my hair pressed at the salon.  Can't go without it any other way.


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 14, 2008)

4B natural


----------



## honesty (Apr 14, 2008)

4b natural here


----------



## NYAmicas (Apr 14, 2008)

4B Relaxed!


----------



## SleepyJean (Apr 14, 2008)

4B relaxed


----------



## mspm (Apr 14, 2008)

4b (sometimes I swear this stuff is 4z ) relaxed.


----------



## LayneJ (Apr 14, 2008)

honesty said:


> 4b natural here



OMG, your hair is to DIE for!!! Just amazing.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 14, 2008)

I think I am 4b


----------



## SleepyJean (Apr 14, 2008)

Traycee said:


> 4b relaxed checking in..........


 

I love your hair Traycee! It's so beautiful.


----------



## joy30906 (Apr 14, 2008)

What's up ladies!! 4b relaxed checking in.


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm a texlaxed 4B


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 14, 2008)

honesty said:


> 4b natural here


 
*I just peaked in your album.  Beautiful hair!  I love your styles.*

*Lys*


----------



## Traycee (Apr 14, 2008)

shorthairforever said:


> I love your hair Traycee! It's so beautiful.




Awe...Thank you !!!


----------



## anon123 (Apr 14, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *I just peaked in your album.  Beautiful hair!  I love your styles.*
> 
> *Lys*



I know, right? Honesty's hair is amazing.  

I think about using heat every now and then when I see albums like that.  I think it would help me keep things under control to a certain extent.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a section of 4b, crown area, that I'd like to register


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 14, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I know, right? Honesty's hair is amazing.
> 
> I think about using heat every now and then when I see albums like that. I think it would help me keep things under control to a certain extent.


 
*I had to leave.  I was getting an itch to take out my hair and try some of the styles... mind you I just cornrowed it today.  I'm going to stay our of that dangerous album until it's time for me to redo my hair*

*Lys*


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Apr 14, 2008)

4 a/b natural here!


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 14, 2008)

I thought I was the only 4b...If you have 4b lurking you are welcomed in...I think we are a rare breed


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 14, 2008)

Connie said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure exactly what type my hair falls under so I'll just describe it. It's been 20+ years since my hair was natural. My hair has always been shoulder length and always straightened with a hot comb (pre-relaxed years). When it rained, my length would shrink into an afro; a VERY TANGLY afro. For this reason I hated washing my hair not because of the texture but for the fact that it tangles so easily. When it's not straightened, it's bushy with no shine.
> 
> Am I a 4b? And if so, who here is a 4b with BSL hair who doesn't straighten it? I'd love to know your secret, because I'm THIS CLOSE to chopping my hair OFF RIGHT AT THE NEW GROWTH and grow back my *real* hair and I'm wondering if it's even possible. (Yes, I'm having a sick-of-trying-to-figure-out-what-to-do-with-this-hair day.)


 

I'm not bsl...so I can't answer but ur post was


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 14, 2008)

*4B Natural* checking in!!!


----------



## maymajesty (Apr 14, 2008)

So 4b, it's not even funny.  Relaxed.

So what now?


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Apr 14, 2008)

4b natural checking in!


----------



## KeraKrazy (Apr 14, 2008)

4b relaxed checking in


----------



## Nola Darling (Apr 14, 2008)

Natural 4B


----------



## jade998 (Apr 14, 2008)

4B texlaxed checking in.

It is good to have a thread of people with my hair, so I can go stalk some albums


----------



## LiberianGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

honesty said:


> 4b natural here


 
Your hair is beautiful and I love all your styles. Very inspirational


----------



## Ivie184 (Apr 14, 2008)

4a/b natural checking in!!!!


----------



## cecepassion (Apr 14, 2008)

4b natural here with a small thing of 4a


----------



## anon123 (Apr 14, 2008)

Connie said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure exactly what type my hair falls under so I'll just describe it.  It's been 20+ years since my hair was natural.  My hair has always been shoulder length and always straightened with a hot comb (pre-relaxed years).  When it rained, my length would shrink into an afro; a VERY TANGLY afro.  For this reason I hated washing my hair not because of the texture but for the fact that it tangles so easily.  When it's not straightened, it's bushy with no shine.
> 
> Am I a 4b?  And if so, who here is a 4b with BSL hair who doesn't straighten it?  I'd love to know your secret, because I'm THIS CLOSE to chopping my hair OFF RIGHT AT THE NEW GROWTH and grow back my *real* hair and I'm wondering if it's even possible.  (Yes, I'm having a sick-of-trying-to-figure-out-what-to-do-with-this-hair day.)



I'm not bsl yet.  check back with me by the end of this year.  I'm a little below apl now.  I don't straighten.  But I have a rough time of it.


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm probably half 4a and the other half is 4b natural checking in.


----------



## br0wney3z (Apr 14, 2008)

4b relaxed here


----------



## chickory_bee (Apr 14, 2008)

4B Natural!


----------



## MrsJersey (Apr 14, 2008)

4bish...relaxed for now, considering transitioning though


----------



## Shawnee66 (Apr 14, 2008)

4B natural


----------



## honesty (Apr 14, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *I had to leave.  I was getting an itch to take out my hair and try some of the styles... mind you I just cornrowed it today.  I'm going to stay our of that dangerous album until it's time for me to redo my hair*
> 
> *Lys*




Thank Miss Aylssa and mwedzi! I am glad you ladies liked my album! I got into a hair rut which lead me to straighten just to do something new but i did it myself and cautiously with low heat but i think the key is to keep experimenting and keep things exciting, like my latest style, had i done this before i probably would not have straighten at all! I don't discouraged heat...i just don't want anyone to have to deal with damge like i have had in the past, thats why i can not straighten my hair often


----------



## Danichoo (Apr 14, 2008)

hello

4b relaxed, stretching to 12 weeks...if I can stand it much longer.....9wpr


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Apr 14, 2008)

4b texlaxed  checking in.  I relax every 12-ish weeks.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Apr 14, 2008)

4B natural in the house!!!!


----------



## SpyCats (Apr 14, 2008)

4b natural here...


----------



## Newtogrow (Apr 14, 2008)

4B texlaxed


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 14, 2008)

4bcdegh Natural checking in with a shrinkage factor of Warp 9!

Seriously, no joke, Warp 9!


----------



## Seven7 (Apr 14, 2008)

4b texlaxed


----------



## DragonPearl (Apr 15, 2008)

4b/c, maybe 5a/b lol!  Natural.

To the relaxed or texlaxed 4b, how do you know for sure what's your texture? I didn't know for sure until I went completely natural.  The new growth is not the best indicator because it will always feel coarse and nappy next to the straightened part.


----------



## Isis (Apr 15, 2008)

Jessy55 said:


> 4b/c, maybe 5a/b lol! Natural.
> 
> To the relaxed or texlaxed 4b, how do you know for sure what's your texture? I didn't know for sure until I went completely natural. The new growth is not the best indicator because it will always feel coarse and nappy next to the straightened part.


First, I do remember what my natural hair was like as a child and its texture. 

Being texlaxed, my newgrowth feels and looks not much different than my texlaxed hair compared to when I was relaxed straight, which was a lot more obvious.  It is more like kinky hair compared to not as kinky hair, not to straight hair. It looks little bit different and with my trained eye, it is easy for me to see the newgrowth.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a question for all the 4b texlaxed ladies.  How long do you keep the relaxer in your hair to get that nice, non-bone straight texture?


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't know what I am. I'm definitely a 4. I'm almost certain I'm a cNapp. I normally just claim kinky.  

I'm registering, anyhow, as I'm definitely not a 3anything.


----------



## blaqueprincessa (Apr 15, 2008)

4b in the houuuuuse

I'm confused of my status so I am currently weaved up


----------



## guudhair (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm 4B relaxed


----------



## jade998 (Apr 15, 2008)

Jessy55 said:


> 4b/c, maybe 5a/b lol! Natural.
> 
> To the relaxed or texlaxed 4b, how do you know for sure what's your texture? I didn't know for sure until I went completely natural. The new growth is not the best indicator because it will always feel coarse and nappy next to the straightened part.


 
I was natural for 2.5 years, before becoming texlaxed. If you look at my natural hair album, you will see I am indeed a true 4b, potentally 4Z


----------



## jade998 (Apr 15, 2008)

miami74 said:


> I have a question for all the 4b texlaxed ladies. How long do you keep the relaxer in your hair to get that nice, non-bone straight texture?


 
I leave it for 12-15 mins (silk element mild) from application to rinse and is enough to break down but not till bone straight.


----------



## nipday (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey ladies,

I'm 4 a/b relaxed, stretching now at 16 weeks post relaxer (thinking about transitioning...).


----------



## magviv (Apr 15, 2008)

4b relaxed here. Attempting to texlax and not liking the results. Will probably go full relax next touch-up.


----------



## Aussie (Apr 15, 2008)

4b... u mean 4z for me  lol....... relaxed (more texlated tho)


----------



## miami74 (Apr 15, 2008)

magviv said:


> 4b relaxed here. Attempting to texlax and not liking the results. Will probably go full relax next touch-up.



_Why don't you like the results?  I'd like to know because I am considering switching from relax to texlax._


----------



## rosie (Apr 15, 2008)

4b Natural checking putting her name on the registry.


----------



## mzcris (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi there,

4B Relaxed


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 17, 2008)

ladies...im noticing snags from my plasic combs, my plastic comb looks like it has defects in between the teeth. is n eone noticing the same? and r there n e of u using wooden, metal, or other hair combs? what type of hair combs r u using?


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 17, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> ladies...*im noticing snags from my plasic combs*, my plastic comb looks like it has defects in between the teeth. is n eone noticing the same? and r there n e of u using wooden, metal, or other hair combs? what type of hair combs r u using?



I just broke down and got some Mason Pearson combs for that VERY reason. They are handmade, seam free combs. Not cheap, not cheap in any way, shape, or form, but I figured they are more than worth the money, as they are supposed to last roughly forever. 

Right now, I'm using a black plastic shower comb, a Jilbere, a horn comb and my Denman.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 17, 2008)

hmmm - I don't think I am 4 b - after looking at other heads.


----------



## naturalgurl (Apr 17, 2008)

WHERE HAVE I BEEN? I have different textures but I qualify myself as a 4b, but who knows. Look at the siggy and you tell me! But anyway, PROUD FIERCE 4B HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## naturalgurl (Apr 17, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> hmmm - I don't think I am 4 b - after looking at other heads.


 
Based on what I can see from your pics, you look like 3c with maybe a few 4a hairs here and there.


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 17, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I just broke down and got some Mason Pearson combs for that VERY reason. They are handmade, seam free combs. Not cheap, not cheap in any way, shape, or form, but I figured they are more than worth the money, as they are supposed to last roughly forever.
> 
> Right now, I'm using a black plastic shower comb, a Jilbere, a horn comb and my Denman.


 
I was just looking at them on amazon it they look like they run in the 20 buck range. i'm tempted...no seams...hm, thinking, thinking...okay let me try a couple. and who knows, i may get somee more...i'm just so ready to throw away these raggedy combs.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Apr 17, 2008)

4B Relaxed.


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 17, 2008)

yes you're working with 3 types up in ur mane...very pretty tho...it looks 3c/wet, 4a/shrunk 4b/dry n comb'd out...am i n e where near?


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 17, 2008)

4b, here! Relaxed!


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 17, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> ladies...im noticing snags from my plasic combs, my plastic comb looks like it has defects in between the teeth. is n eone noticing the same? and r there n e of u using wooden, metal, or other hair combs? what type of hair combs r u using?



*You can either buy a seamless comb, or you can take a file or sand paper and sand down the seams on your plastic comb.

I use these two bone combs. 










Lys*


----------



## cmesweet (Apr 17, 2008)

4 a and b, all natural.


----------



## Mena (Apr 17, 2008)

You all have some beautiful hair! 
I am part 4b!


----------



## iff479 (Oct 31, 2008)

Im a natural 4b who needs all types of advice. I wore braids for 18 months, cut the relaxer out and started using Hollywood beauty olive cholesterol, MTG w/ scurl mix on days I left my hair in a bun. Organic hair mayonnaise w/honey once a month, shampoo, deep condition, condition and rinse out leave in condition (whew):} with Bumble & Bumble when I wanted to flat iron my hair, and finally thanks to Que I now use pantene deep conditioning mask twice a week, man that stuff leaves my hair sooo soft! I love it. My hair is kneck length and I would love to be shoulder length by christmans. Do you think thats possible? Can you advise me please?!!!!


----------



## taz007 (Oct 31, 2008)

4B relaxed!


----------



## spritex (Oct 31, 2008)

4B natural checking in .


----------



## sunshinelady (Oct 31, 2008)

You all know that there is another community specifically for 4b, called c-napp, right?


----------



## sunshinelady (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm 4b, transitioning from texlaxed.  I've got a question.  Does everyone else have a defined wave pattern if their hair is slicked down, but none at all through the length?  That's how my hair grows and I don't know if that means I am really 4a or just what.  I have no defined curl pattern, just lots of waves at the root.


----------



## jeabai (Oct 31, 2008)

4b relaxed


----------



## anon123 (Oct 31, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> I'm 4b, transitioning from texlaxed.  I've got a question.  Does everyone else have a defined wave pattern if their hair is slicked down, but none at all through the length?  That's how my hair grows and I don't know if that means I am really 4a or just what.  I have no defined curl pattern, just lots of waves at the root.



Maybe I have a teeny tiny wave pattern if I pull my hair back.  My hair is far too thick to be "slicked down". I don't know if this is what you mean:
http://public.fotki.com/mwedzi/hair/hairornament.html


----------



## sunshinelady (Oct 31, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Maybe I have a teeny tiny wave pattern if I pull my hair back.  My hair is far too thick to be "slicked down". I don't know if this is what you mean:
> http://public.fotki.com/mwedzi/hair/hairornament.html



Yep, you have a wave pattern too.  I stan for your hair.


----------



## shae101s (Oct 31, 2008)

4B Natural


----------



## chichibean (Oct 31, 2008)

4B Relaxed... checkin' in


----------



## me-T (Oct 31, 2008)

Me! T! mostly 4b w/ 4a in the mix, x-sitioning


----------



## me-T (Oct 31, 2008)

Faith said:


> I'm 4b natural. My back section is 4a but I have to handle my hair like a 4b head since 75% is 4b


 
you've got hair like me!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Oct 31, 2008)

iff479 said:


> Im a natural 4b who needs all types of advice. I wore braids for 18 months, cut the relaxer out and started using Hollywood beauty olive cholesterol, MTG w/ scurl mix on days I left my hair in a bun. Organic hair mayonnaise w/honey once a month, shampoo, deep condition, condition and rinse out leave in condition (whew):} with Bumble & Bumble when I wanted to flat iron my hair, and finally thanks to Que I now use pantene deep conditioning mask twice a week, man that stuff leaves my hair sooo soft! I love it. My hair is kneck length and I would love to be shoulder length by christmans. Do you think thats possible? Can you advise me please?!!!!



Thanks for the shout out. As long as your hair is growing and is healthy, I think you can reach your goals.  I didn't see a protein dc mention unless the Organic hair mayonnaise is one. I would only say depending on your build up you may want to add a clarifying shampoo once a month as well. HTH Q


----------



## xxCami (Oct 31, 2008)

4B relaxed here...
I see some nice 4Ba's here, what's your secret.

The natural life looks good... But how do you do it..I mean if it like not having a touch up for 5 months, no bueno for me. I couldn't manage it, and some of it would come out wavy due to bantu knots and air drying, but it wasn't too preety for me...

Well I wasn't moisturizing like I should but its like my hair eats everything.

I have started using this pomade I purchased from a natural store. Its called super grow long hair, by neffe. 

Anyone ever heard of it. It has 17 secret ingredients ..and they don't tell you also curl activator moisturizer...is that a good reggie?

I know I blab.. 
But until next time 

- cami


----------



## Kay.Dee (Oct 31, 2008)

4b checking in also




I don't want to make a whole other hread, but I have a question.

Does anyone's hair get like velcro when ever they use a comb, or after a detangling session?
It's weird for me, it like as soon as I detangle with a comb or the denman, the ends of my hair stick together and start to knot up. I've tried detangling with all kinds of condtioner, and in dry hair to see if it would make a difference.

If I finger tangle (which takes forever), my hair is just fine.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Oct 31, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> I'm 4b, transitioning from texlaxed. I've got a question. Does everyone else have a defined wave pattern if their hair is slicked down, but none at all through the length? That's how my hair grows and I don't know if that means I am really 4a or just what. I have no defined curl pattern, just lots of waves at the root.


 

I consider myself 4b with spinkles of 4a. As you can see in my avatar, my hair has a nice wave pattern once it's slicked down. but i only have that wave with gel and a scarf, other than that you can't see the curls at all. you can check out my fotki also. i don't have a lot of pics but it could give you an idea about how your hair might look.


----------



## loved (Oct 31, 2008)

4b relaxed checking in


----------



## magviv (Oct 31, 2008)

4b relaxed checking in. Briefly considered going natural and quickly dismissed it.


----------



## JessCNU (Oct 31, 2008)

4b Relaxed checking in! went natural for a year but wasn't feeling it


----------



## tiffupretty (Oct 31, 2008)

4b relaxed...was natural for 2yrs...it was nice..but not for me anymore


----------



## anon123 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kay.Dee said:


> 4b checking in also
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know, my hair gets velcro-y all the time.  Well, half the time.  Well, it always loves itself, but sometimes more velcro-y than other times.  I blame too much product, but others say the porosity might be off.  Anyway, bumping for you.


----------



## naturalgurl (Oct 31, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> I'm 4b, transitioning from texlaxed. I've got a question. Does everyone else have a defined wave pattern if their hair is slicked down, but none at all through the length? That's how my hair grows and I don't know if that means I am really 4a or just what. I have no defined curl pattern, just lots of waves at the root.


 

ME! My hair waves up when pulled back in a pony. If I use raw shea it really waves up. When my hair is loose, no waves. Check out my fotki as well. I consider myself to be a 4a/b mixture with 3c'ish around the edges.


----------



## mrs_hair4daze (Oct 31, 2008)

4b tansitioning from texlaxed to nautral. im positive my hair is going to look like mwedzi....at least i know there is someone else out there natural who's hair looks like that b/c i was starting to get discouraged!


----------



## IntoMyhair (Oct 31, 2008)

4a/b hair checking in. I have mostly 4a type hair . Wishing I had more 4b though.
Those corkscrews are a mess. My 4b areas are so easy to detangle.


----------



## Lebiya (Oct 31, 2008)

4b/z here

...I really need to find a natural way to loosen my kinky bush- untangling drains my soul!


----------



## The Princess (Oct 31, 2008)

4b relaxed. Pic below.


----------



## hairedity (Oct 31, 2008)

4B transitioning...


----------



## Toy (Oct 31, 2008)

4b Relaxed


----------



## trenise (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm 4b, somewhat texlaxed, probably will try to get it a little straighter the next time I relax though. I do it myself. Photo coming in January to to start the APL in 2009 challenge


----------



## TCatt86 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have some 4b hair in the front!!! So I'm joining.


----------



## Ariana4000 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm a 4zzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## bellecheveux (Oct 31, 2008)

4b relaxed here!


----------



## Mrs.Gooch (Nov 6, 2008)

4B Transitioning...and I won't lie, I'm getting discouraged...


----------



## anon123 (Nov 6, 2008)

mrs_hair4daze said:


> 4b tansitioning from texlaxed to nautral. im positive my hair is going to look like mwedzi....at least i know there is someone else out there natural who's hair looks like that b/c i was starting to get discouraged!



We exist!   I think most of us are relaxed so we like look such a tiny percentage of AA hair, but I don't believe that we are.  How long have you been transitioning?


----------



## sepiaamor (Nov 6, 2008)

FOUR C in the house...I'm past b and have made my own category. I'm currently rocking braids but when the moment takes me. ...

and my personal fav 
 AFRO POWER


----------



## Nonie (Nov 6, 2008)

4B natural here.


----------



## SheenaVee (Nov 7, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> We exist!  I think most of us are relaxed so we like like such a tiny percentage of AA hair, but I don't believe that we are. How long have you been transitioning?


 
(not a full 4b just wanted to comment) yh i think ur right Mwezdi coz when i came to the board i thought most of us would be 4bs including myself but it seems like 3c and 4a are the majority.


----------



## monica24 (Nov 7, 2008)

4b natural


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 7, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> I'm 4b, transitioning from texlaxed. I've got a question. Does everyone else have a defined wave pattern if their hair is slicked down, but none at all through the length? That's how my hair grows and I don't know if that means I am really 4a or just what. I have no defined curl pattern, just lots of waves at the root.


 

yes...see avatar^^^^ twistout + ic sparklites + scarf gave me the slicked back wavy look!!!


----------



## vnaps (Nov 7, 2008)

4 b texlaxed.....sooooo tempted to go bit more relaxed. but probably wont coz my hair's thickening up pretty good!!!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 7, 2008)

4B natural now

I kept it braided under a lacefront for over a year while i was preg.
It's a tremendous learning curve as now I have all this hair to learn how to care for.

I'm on a quest to discover what my hair likes/needs, especially for moisture.
My current path is to see if going cone free will help.

glad to see so many others out there (stalking fotkis when the kids are asleep)


----------



## ghanja (Nov 7, 2008)

*4B Natural*


----------



## Tiffanita (Nov 7, 2008)

4b relaxed


----------



## Valerie (Nov 7, 2008)

4b natural


----------



## LivinLaughinLovin (Nov 7, 2008)

4b natural here


----------



## Zuhus (Nov 7, 2008)

4b natural here


----------



## heyfranz (Nov 7, 2008)

4b relaxed - checking in


----------



## spritex (Nov 7, 2008)

4 b natural


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Nov 7, 2008)

4B/A TRANSITIONER HERE


----------



## missnurselady (Nov 7, 2008)

4b relaxed


----------



## doll-baby (Nov 7, 2008)

4b relaxed


----------



## stronghair (Nov 7, 2008)

4b relaxed, rollerset . . . in fact I think I'm a 4c or 4d if that's possible!


----------



## jevetta (Nov 7, 2008)

4b natural, rapidly greying old lady.  Jeve
http://public.fotki.com/jevetta/4th-year/img2796.html


----------



## sydney100 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm definitely a 4b-Z r relaxed head here checking in.  Don't let the siggy picture fool.  It takes a super relaxer to straighten my texture. LOL


----------



## Hot Chocolate-LB (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi, 
I'm 4B and I'm relaxed but transitioning to natural or texlaxed.
I need to see how my natural texture and i get along before I can make a decision.
I'll know more in May of 2009.


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Nov 8, 2008)

4b here......Transitioning to texlaxed.


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 8, 2008)

4b with a lil a..relaxed


----------



## Nya33 (Nov 8, 2008)

4b natural over here. 
Sylver love ur siggy pic!


----------



## calmsensual1 (Nov 8, 2008)

4B texlaxed here!


----------



## suganhuneyicedt (Nov 8, 2008)

not only am I a 4b, I'm also a newbie.


----------



## Nya33 (Nov 8, 2008)

cHOCOLATEGIRL619 said:


> not only am I a 4b, I'm also a newbie.



Welcome! Enjoy ur hair journey ive learnt so much and to see fellow 4bs reach amazing goals keeps me going!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 8, 2008)

jevetta said:


> 4b natural, rapidly greying old lady.  Jeve
> http://public.fotki.com/jevetta/4th-year/img2796.html



ooo, your hair is very pretty!


----------



## CokoQt (Nov 8, 2008)

4b relaxed


----------



## suganhuneyicedt (Nov 8, 2008)

not only am I a 4b, I'm also a new b


----------



## Sunshyn3 (Nov 8, 2008)

4b relaxed


----------



## shortee (Nov 8, 2008)

4b relaxed.


----------



## MACgirl2k2 (Nov 18, 2008)

4b who wants to go natural but keeps failing.


----------



## Lilakoi’s_Sister (Nov 18, 2008)

4b transitioning with a sew in
(wish i could wear an afro, like the one thelma had on good times)


----------



## chitowngal330 (Nov 18, 2008)

You can do it girl!  I'm 11 months post and have finally gotten into a good groove  



MACgirl2k2 said:


> 4b who wants to go natural but keeps failing.


----------



## CoCoRican (Dec 2, 2008)

4b Natural, and needing hair styling Ideas


----------



## lashannasmall (Dec 3, 2008)

4b  natural


----------



## Kiki82 (Dec 3, 2008)

4b relaxed..


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Dec 3, 2008)

4b texturized.  I'll be at a crossroads in 4 weeks.  By then I'll either be 4b texturized or transitioning.  I'll post an update.


----------



## remnant (Dec 3, 2008)

natural since 2001 4b checking


----------



## Lady Kay 21 (Dec 3, 2008)

4b natural


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 3, 2008)

100% natural 4b checkin' in


----------



## Mz DEE DEE (Dec 3, 2008)

4b Relaxed


----------



## ackee walk (Dec 3, 2008)

4b texlaxed but considering going natural every day...


----------



## Hairsofab (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm a 4b/c/z or whatever's beyond b too.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Dec 3, 2008)

4b natural


----------



## the_sweetest_berry (Dec 3, 2008)

4b natural... Yep!


----------



## gorgeous86 (Dec 3, 2008)

4b relaxed


----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 4, 2008)

4b relaxed....


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 4, 2008)

ShaniKeys said:


> 100% natural 4b checkin' in



is tht u in your siggy?


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 4, 2008)

4b natural


----------



## flower (Dec 4, 2008)

checking in


----------



## SundaiMorn (Dec 4, 2008)

4B Natural Here - thinking about texlaxing.  This is good thread now. I am loving seeing the 4b hairstyles and regimes.


----------



## lilmsjanet (Dec 4, 2008)

4bbbbbbbbb texlaXXXXED


----------



## nelcoy (Dec 4, 2008)

4b relaxed here


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Dec 4, 2008)

4b texlaxed.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 4, 2008)

4b relaxed


----------



## suganhuneyicedt (Dec 5, 2008)

4b 4b 4b all day!!


----------



## alopeciagrl (Dec 30, 2008)

So what are all my 4b doing for the New Year? Do yall have ur reggies ready?


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 30, 2008)

Great thread! I'm a 4a/b natural


----------



## Innocent_Kiss (Dec 30, 2008)

4b relaxed


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 30, 2008)

4b natural.


----------



## anniev2 (Dec 30, 2008)

4b natural except my bangs that i relaxed for my wedding in July


----------



## shetara20 (Dec 30, 2008)

4b transitioner checkin in!!!!


----------



## jkamiel (Dec 30, 2008)

4b natural!


----------



## GrowinLonger (Dec 30, 2008)

*4b relaxed*


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Dec 30, 2008)

4b natural


----------



## Sensual~Beauty (Dec 30, 2008)

I believe that I am a 4b but not sure if natural or texlaxed. I haven't had a relaxer in years so I wouldn't say relaxed


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 30, 2008)

4b relaxed


----------



## Prettypsych (Dec 30, 2008)

4b natural checking in...


----------



## anniev2 (Dec 30, 2008)

alopeciagrl said:


> So what are all my 4b doing for the New Year? Do yall have ur reggies ready?



No i don't have a 2009 regimen ready...anyone else?


----------



## mightycute912 (Dec 30, 2008)

i realize I am a 4b and currently I am transitioning. My last relaxer was 9/7/08.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Dec 30, 2008)

4b natural with a little 4a in the nape area


----------



## NYAmicas (Dec 30, 2008)

Relaxed......


----------



## Bella02 (Jan 1, 2009)

4b Natural


----------



## justsimply (Jan 1, 2009)

Minny said:


> OMG, your hair is to DIE for!!! Just amazing.


 
I was thinking the same thing and so is yours, Minny.

4b natural checking in.


----------



## stardust1222 (Jan 1, 2009)

4b natural right hear!


----------



## BrandNew (Jan 1, 2009)

4B Natural


----------



## winona (Jan 16, 2009)

4b natural and struggling right now.  Thank you ladies for all your help


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 16, 2009)

honesty said:


> 4b natural here


 

U ARE BEAUTIFUL MAMA, AND SO IS YOUR HAIR!!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 16, 2009)

4b relaxed checking in


----------



## missware2003 (Jan 16, 2009)

4b, transitioning with protective styles (sew-in)


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello, 4b transitioner over here. I am five months post and my roots are outta control. :locks:


----------



## winona (Jan 16, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> ooo, your hair is very pretty!



How long have you been natural


----------



## Gigi-07 (Jan 16, 2009)

4b Relaxed here!


----------



## Daughter (Jan 16, 2009)

4b in da house!


----------



## kinkycotton (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm a 4b/c natural


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 31, 2009)

4, what letter I don't know.  I've been relaxed for 30 some odd years.   I tried to transition but that was a disaster.


----------



## Lady S (Jan 31, 2009)

4b hair that is both underprocessed AND damaged.  *grumbles*


----------



## scorpian (Jan 31, 2009)

4b transitioning..........


----------



## Skent (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm still relatively new to LHCF, but from all the information that I've been reading for the past few months, I think I'm 4b and I'm relaxed. This time around I was able to stretch my relaxer to 12 weeks and this was possible from the information from LHCF and stalking folks' fotki pages also - so big thanks to all of you! DCing did wonders for my hair because usually I would be in dire need of a relaxer around 8 weeks but because I was able to retain moisture in my hair, it was very manageable during stretching. I wanted to try stretching for one more week but I sat under my hooded dryer to dry my hair Thursday night and couldn't get a comb thru Friday morning without a lot of sheddding and breakage. So I threw in the towel and said "It's time!". I do have a question tho, how do ladies with relaxers manage their new growth when trying to stretch? I blowdried my hair a few times to straighten the NG, and that seemed to be the best option but I try to keep my use of heat to a minimum. And with washing my hair once a week and co-washing 2x a week that's too much heat. But even after blowdrying, my hair was still super thick and the only thing I could do was pull it back into a bun (I know there are some hardcore advocates for protective styles but sometimes I like to wear my hair down, but couldn't because of the new growth). I'm learning to do rollersets and with each one I'm getting better. My last rollerset this past week was a disaster tho. My NG was entirely too thick for the rattail comb I usually use so I had to use my detaingling comb. The results were stunning to say the least. I felt so defeated because I had invested so much time in that rollerset. LOL But alas I'm definitely looking forward to doing a rollerset after my relaxer. I think a relaxer is just what I need so I don't feel like all my rollersetting efforts are futile. Are there any alternatives to managing NG while stretching? Tomorrow when I leave the salon I'm taking some pics to post because I'm super excited to see how my hair looks. Thanks to all you ladies for your insight. Whoever posted the thread about tea rinsing is a godsend! And sorry for the long post. I have still have soooo many questions. Thanks again!


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 31, 2009)

4B relaxed trying to TEXLAX!!!! Hello Ladies!


----------



## senznme (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello Ladies,
NL 4B relaxed trying to get to the next level.... healthier, stronger, and of course longer.


----------



## Rei (Mar 26, 2009)

impatient 90% 4b natural here (with a 10% 4a/3c nape that breaks all the time due to peer pressure I guess)

can't wait until these twists stop shrinking so much!


----------



## TracyNicole (Mar 26, 2009)

4b natural


----------



## Ladylynn (Mar 26, 2009)

4b relaxed between arm pit and bra strap length (I've been stuck with that length for some time)


----------



## yodie (Mar 26, 2009)

4b Natural.


----------



## kryolnapps (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm a 4b as well. What I know for sure is that I'm natural!!!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm 4B/Relaxed

 Checking in...


----------



## truthbetold (Mar 27, 2009)

4b relaxed


----------



## babyleaf (Mar 27, 2009)

Relaxed 4a/b.......now that I am 14 weeks post relaxer I see I am reminded I am more b than a....


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 27, 2009)

4b relaxed---(SMS throws her hand up)


----------



## DivaAngel2009 (Mar 27, 2009)

4B Natural all the way.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 27, 2009)

4b natural here! Used to be known as 'the furry beast'.  LHCF has helped me tame my mane.  Thanks for the style and knowledge-sharing ladies!


----------



## oreoday99 (Mar 29, 2009)

Natural 4a/b plus newbie


----------



## Quita (Mar 29, 2009)

4b transitioning


----------



## exubah (Mar 29, 2009)

4 something relaxed


----------



## Oasis (Mar 29, 2009)

4b natural.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 25, 2009)

4b natural


----------



## Calia001 (Apr 25, 2009)

4b Relaxed


----------



## claudia05 (Apr 25, 2009)

Transitioning...


----------



## Telle12345 (Apr 28, 2009)

4b relaxed here!


----------



## ryanshope (Apr 28, 2009)

4B Natural.


----------



## bluerose17 (Apr 28, 2009)

4b Transitioning; will be bcing very soon..


----------



## keysha1983 (Apr 28, 2009)

4B relaxed checking in!


----------



## chosen07 (Apr 28, 2009)

4b (i guess) natural checking in!


----------



## natieya (May 20, 2009)

4b transitioning...

Now I have to say that I have never really seen my actual curl pattern. I always relaxed at about 6 weeks (maybe 8, if I could hang)...so I may have a surprise in store when I transition. There may be some 4a hiding in there somewhere. 

I doubt it though, haha.


----------



## [email protected]@ (May 20, 2009)

4b Relaxed...


----------



## outspokenwallflower (May 20, 2009)

4b *coughC,DandEcough* relaxed


----------



## kimmy89 (May 20, 2009)

4b natural here!!!!


----------



## locabouthair (May 20, 2009)

I'm 4z 

seriously though I'm 4b.


----------



## magviv (May 20, 2009)

4b relaxed here!


----------



## xquisitduchess (May 20, 2009)

4b transitioning..... hopefully i make it


----------



## africanviolet92 (May 20, 2009)

Mostly 4b - all natural


----------



## nysister (Jun 13, 2009)

4B Natural in a TWA.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Jun 14, 2009)

I think I'm 4B but I'm not 100% sure. Natural as well.


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jun 14, 2009)

(mostly) 4b natural


----------



## mstk (Jun 14, 2009)

4b (newbie) here - I'm relaxed, 8 weeks post-relaxer.


----------



## mswoman (Jul 29, 2009)

4b checking in--- natural


----------



## Honeytips (Jul 29, 2009)

4b Transitioning!!


----------



## nymane (Jul 29, 2009)

4b relaxed


----------



## bablou00 (Jul 29, 2009)

4b newly natural with funky 3 someting curls behind my ears and spots thru out my hair. But I am a 4b sister all the way.


----------



## mstar (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm a 4b natural. 

My texture has changed to a 4a with henna, but I think that's temporary (?)


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie (Jul 29, 2009)

4b natural


----------



## panamoni (Jul 29, 2009)

4b (with some 4a in the center/lower crown area), Relaxed.


----------



## renae226 (Jul 29, 2009)

4B relaxed


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 29, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I'm 4z
> 
> seriously though I'm 4b.


 

Me too!   4zz checking in.  Texlaxed.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jul 29, 2009)

*4b/Cnapp Natural here...
BC: 1/20/2009*


----------



## chrstndiva (Jul 29, 2009)

4a/b relaxed (thinking about transitioning) but mostly 4b checking in.


----------



## Monroe Lee (Jul 29, 2009)

4C/Z


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 29, 2009)

Monroe Lee said:


> 4C/Z


 
Co-signing on that...relaxed!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2009)

4b relaxed, transitioning to natural to texlaxed. I will hopefully be completely natural by December 2010 with at least 8-9 inches of new growth hair to texlax. I want to be almost APL again by then. APL hair for me is about 11-12 inches long from my nape area.


----------



## Bunmi (Jul 29, 2009)

4b Natural


----------



## beana (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting this thread OP!!!! Finding many of my hair twins in here


----------



## pattyr5 (Jul 29, 2009)

4B (4A in spots) relaxed....stretching and contemplating going natural.


----------



## mykinkyhair78 (Jul 29, 2009)

4b transitioning


----------



## Pink Hair23 (Jul 29, 2009)

Monroe Lee said:


> 4C/Z


 YEP that's me!


----------



## Addie (Aug 3, 2009)

4b - Transitioning


----------



## brownbean96 (Aug 3, 2009)

4b - transitioning


----------



## jcdlox (Aug 3, 2009)

4b relaxed


----------



## Miss Toya (Dec 18, 2009)

4b at the very beginning of transitioning


----------



## MizzBrit (Dec 19, 2009)

helllooo checking in


----------



## DaRKNLuVLy (Dec 19, 2009)

4b relaxed


----------



## blac_quarian (Dec 19, 2009)

4b (as far as I can see) transitioning since 4/09. I'm trying my best to avoid the bc, but it's getting real hard...


----------



## Sha76 (Dec 19, 2009)

4b natural here


----------



## JessCNU (Dec 19, 2009)

4b Relaxed


----------



## growlolagrow (Dec 22, 2009)

hi ladies, i'm kailee. i believe i am a 4b, i'm at the beginning of transitioning. i have not had a relaxer in about 4 months and right now i have my hair in a sew in. i think i may do a big chop when i take this out and keep it braided up. once i learn this site i will post pictures. i'm excited to be here!!!


----------



## knt1229 (Dec 22, 2009)

4b ... one year post relaxer. Checking in.


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Dec 22, 2009)

4b Texlaxed!  Welcome growlolagrow!


----------



## SiempreunaPrincesa (Dec 22, 2009)

4b Au Natural


----------



## teysmith (Dec 22, 2009)

4b relaxed here...i think..

I posted pictures not too long ago and I got 4b and 4a responses. mainly 4a after wet shots...
but in my opinion I think its a 4b!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am 4b relaxed!


----------



## kroeskop (Jan 10, 2010)

4z sista checking in here, no seriously!!! I'm taking my braids of next monththen you sistas


----------



## julzinha (Jan 11, 2010)

4 a/b Natural in.


----------



## Clink (Jan 17, 2010)

4a/b natural here


----------



## twists (Jan 17, 2010)

4b technically transitioning but I have so little relaxed hair that i'm not sure if I should just say im all natural, because you wouldn't be able to tell otherwise if you looked at my head lol


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 17, 2010)

4a/b natural checking in!


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 17, 2010)

4b transitioner checking in


----------



## lmtsaki (Apr 12, 2010)

4B natural


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 12, 2010)

4a/b transitioner....


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Apr 12, 2010)

Type 4b transitioning  can't wait until I'm natural!


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Apr 12, 2010)

4B natural


----------



## lucea (Apr 12, 2010)

4B transitioning.


----------



## Xaragua (Apr 12, 2010)

4B Transitioning


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Apr 13, 2010)

4a/b transitioner


----------



## lapyramid (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm a transitioning 4a/b... I can clearly see the coils at the back of my head, i haven't so much at the front and i'm 3.5 months into my transition.  I'm guessing that means it's a different (or no) curl pattern in the front, but i don't really know.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 13, 2010)

4b checking in!  
20% relaxed
60% Texturized
40% Natural


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Apr 13, 2010)

4b-something or-another checking in!
All natural, No processes, no dyes! WOW.


----------



## Evallusion (Apr 13, 2010)

4b All natural


----------



## sithembile (Apr 13, 2010)

4b transitioning from relaxed to natural. I'm so inspired by all of you!


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 13, 2010)

Im mixed 4a/4b natural


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 13, 2010)

4B natural checking in .


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Apr 13, 2010)

4a/b mostly b, natural.


----------



## peachtree411 (Apr 13, 2010)

4b transitioning


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2010)

I posted this back in 4/2008



Platinum said:


> *Raising hand* I'm a 4a/4b stretcher (possible transitioner. We'll see in a few months).


 
Now, I'm a few days from being one year post relaxer. Current status: I'm transitioning to natural.


----------



## nestlequik (Apr 13, 2010)

4a/b transitioning.


----------



## Imani (Apr 13, 2010)

4b transitioning...long term, there will be no BC


----------



## Ishraq (Apr 13, 2010)

hi 

i'm 4b or 4c   relaxed.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 13, 2010)

4b relaxed


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 13, 2010)

4b natural


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 13, 2010)

4b natural


----------



## michaela (Apr 13, 2010)

4b natural


----------



## kmutch (Apr 13, 2010)

4b natural


----------



## NapfroConsulate (Apr 13, 2010)

4b natural. RAWR!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 13, 2010)

4b relaxed


----------



## cocoaluv (Apr 13, 2010)

4 A/B ( mainly B though!) natural checking in


----------



## JC Jane (Apr 13, 2010)

4b relaxed  ...may transition one day


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 13, 2010)

4b stretcher.


----------



## 4bforreal!!! (Jun 20, 2010)

Well you know im here


----------



## Carisa (Nov 24, 2010)

here i am! 4b relaxed


----------



## thov (Nov 24, 2010)

4a/4b all natural with bkt


----------



## ladylo (Nov 24, 2010)

4b (with a couple 4a patches) natural.


----------

